# Collinite 476s stock?



## Gunswick (May 6, 2007)

Hello, 
When would you expect it back in stock? And is there a large back order, so that if I place an order of it, would I get it in the first shipment?

I am planning to use this on top of a JetSeal 109 finish, can I also use the collinite on my alloy wheels?

Thanks,

(p.s. I tried emailing but they kept bouncing from [email protected])


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We should have it in before the end of the week 

Since the site crash we have been restructuring email as we were getting a lot of spam. 

We will be setting up info @ cleanandshiny.co.uk very soon. 

Johnny


----------



## Gunswick (May 6, 2007)

Is it something I can use successfully on alloy wheels?

Thanks


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes you could use it on your wheels but if your using Jetseal I would stick with that on the wheels :thumb:


----------

